Ask HN: How do you feel about a Zuckerberg Presidency? - anythingbot
======
sidlls
What has he done that makes anyone think he'd be a good city councilman, much
less President?

As far as I can tell almost his entire adult life has been spent making money
off of people either by indirect victimization or through selling their
personal data. That doesn't strike me as someone who is interested in
political service for reasons I'd consider appropriate.

------
nickpsecurity
He integrates Facebook's surveillance platform with FBI, DEA, NSA, CIA, DHS,
INS, IRS, and so on. Allows all local jurisdictions, including those harassing
poor or minorities, access to it through the "fusion centers" or whatever they
have now. All kinds of horrors follow.

That's just the Facebook risk. There's also the problems that can come from
his actions as President in general. ;)

~~~
eip
Facebook is a CIA front. It's been integrated since the beginning.

He is a company man. Wouldn't be the first company man to become president.
Although afaik he would be the first jooish president.

~~~
nickpsecurity
It was bought by DST. They're alleged to be Russian mob or government. I don't
have any data on a CIA connection. uou might enjoy the Onion News CIA Facebook
spoof, though.

------
stephenr
Right, because electing a "business man" with a questionable past is working
out so well right now.

~~~
krapp
To play Devil's Advocate, Mark Zuckerberg has at least had a more direct
contribution to the business that made him wealthy than has Trump, who merely
licenses his name to products and properties he otherwise has no involvement
in.

If I _had_ to vote for a businessman, I would rather vote for the one who
actually made something innovative. And Zuckerberg speaks Chinese, and even if
he isn't fluent and would probably never be allowed to speak with Chinese
officials without a translator for protocol's sake, having a bilingual
President would be a breath of fresh air compared to one who barely speaks
English.

Although this may just be a case of me preferring a competent evil to an
incompetent one.

~~~
stephenr
My point was, that you'd be going from a train-wreck to a pile up on the
interstate.

They're both fucking ridiculous _concepts_ as the leader of a country. That
you've got one of them now should be eye opening enough that this doesn't
happen again for a fucking long time.

~~~
krapp
>That you've got one of them now should be eye opening enough that this
doesn't happen again for a fucking long time.

That's not what's likely to happen, though. Trump may be a garbage fire, but
he still _won_ , and the "politically competent" candidate still lost. Plenty
of Americans still believe almost religiously in the concept of a "CEO in
Chief," and they won't be giving that up any time soon, even if they disavow
Trump as an exemplar.

Both parties are probably going to field primarily business-oriented
candidates as long as it seems the electorate wants anti-establishment, anti-
political leadership, at best they'll try to make sure the next one isn't as
much of a buffoon.

~~~
stephenr
> as long as it seems the electorate wants

Given that 3 million _more_ people voted for Hillary, I don't think you can
make claims like 'the electorate wants anti-political leadership'.

~~~
krapp
>Given that 3 million more people voted for Hillary,

A significant number of Democrats would have preferred Bernie Sanders, but
settled for the only option they had rather than not vote at all. There was an
anti-establishment movement on both sides which only the Republicans
capitalized on. The deep-seated cynicism and mistrust of politicians and of
political expertise in the US which led to the reactionary nature of this last
election isn't going away when Trump finally gets the boot, either.

The fact appears to be that Hillary Clinton's political expertise did her no
favors, while Donald Trump's political inexperience gave him an advantage, and
the people who wanted the latter are the ones who took power.

------
dvanwag
I highly doubt,given the current political dynamics of the USA, that Mr. Z
could carry the silent majority of Middle America that delivers the electoral
vote.

------
anjalik
He would have to totally give up Facebook.

------
bradknowles
He is one of the few people I can think of who would actually be worse than
Drumpf.

Putin would be better. Kim Jong Il might be better.

I'm not joking. ;(

